
Russia says satellite launch failure due to programming error - staunch
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-space-launch-russia-mistake/russia-says-satellite-launch-failure-due-to-programming-error-idUSKBN1EL1G2
======
pmontra
> The rocket carrying the satellites had been programmed with the wrong
> coordinates, he said, saying it had been given bearings for take-off from a
> different cosmodrome

More a failure in communication than a programming error. Also a failure in
testing and reviewing procedures.

~~~
realworldview
Yes. Unfortunately, the distinction eludes many, and most critically the
Journalists reporting such information.

------
Dylan16807
Since the article neglected to say how it failed, or how it affected the other
satellites, it looks like the rocket never quite reached orbit.

~~~
coolspot
The rocket carrying the satellites had been programmed with the wrong
coordinates, he said, saying it had been given bearings for take-off from a
different cosmodrome - Baikonur - which Moscow leases from Kazakhstan.

~~~
Dylan16807
That's the cause, not the effect.

Such a mistake could have ended with the rocket in the wrong orbit.

The article is ambiguous.

~~~
ibogunov
You should read it as: "some programmer was fired instead of management", just
a message to cover their asses.

